# Good & cheap crossing



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just a note to support speed ferries we used them with our Bessscar this month.
We are just 5cm under the height and "just" about short enough to qualify.

What a refreshing company!  we were impressed by their friendliness helpful and efficient.

We know other companies are starting to cut prices but we would keep using Speedferries as we have heard that the big boys are trying to undercut them to force them out of the market.

So if your under the minimum 2.9cm give them a try  

Bryan (The Snail)

PS On other good point No "Booze Cruise"'ers No coach loads of screaming kids


----------

